# Redline CrMo stem



## kwoodyh (Oct 7, 2017)

Just picked this up off the Letgo App for 1 buck. Stamped CrMo on the quill and made in Japan by Suntour. I thought the add was mislabeled but all he wanted was a buck, and he threw in a cool set of butterfly shaped 9/16 thread pedals off the same bike!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's the pedals that came with my 1$ score not sure what brand they are but the shafts are stamped CrMo and they are 1/2" instead of 9/16" as listed in my first post.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks like a redline forklifter stem.they had a unique bar, stem, , number plate package in the mid nintys.called the forklifter system, bars were 4 piece and the plate bolted to the bars on 4 tabs.pretty advanced for the time.if the stem is clean, its worth alot more than a buck!


----------



## carbon8 (Oct 9, 2017)

those pedals are victor (vp) brand. the company made lots of lower end  copy pedals of other companies such as suntour and shimano. Yours are actually pedal bodies which are missing the cages. They are copies of the popular suntour xc-2 pedals. I have a set of victor vp-555 model pedals which are copies of the Shimano DX platform pedals. I really like them and they are identical to the DX's and half the price.


----------

